
Artificial Gills to Breathe Underwater: A Million Dollar Scam? - danso
https://gearjunkie.com/triton-artificial-gills-breathe-underwater
======
CarolineW
See also the article linked here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11369011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11369011)

No discussion, but it's a different analysis that concurs with this one - it's
impossible.

------
mchahn
Ah, another one just like the CPAP (apnea machine) that fits in your nose. You
can fool anyone some of the time and you can fool some people all the time.

